# how to encourage my male of female to bubble nest



## bettagirl96 (Sep 12, 2012)

so my female have made one a few days ago. we put one of the males we thought liked her in there he ran around like crazy and ruined it :-( we took him out now we showed her our other male betta (he's stunning) and they both are VERY interested he's flareing 24/7 and so is she. Do you think one of them will make a bubble nest soon i've had them for a while and want to finally have them have babies.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

bettagirl96 said:


> *so my female have made one a few days ago*. we put one of the males we thought liked her in there he ran around like crazy and ruined it :-( we took him out now we showed her our other male betta (he's stunning) and they both are VERY interested he's flareing 24/7 and so is she. Do you think one of them will make a bubble nest soon i've had them for a while and want to finally have them have babies.


First of all, welcome to the forum, glad to have you aboard.

I'm not sure what you're saying. Males make the nest, tend to eggs and rear fry, not females. To avoid disappointment, postpone your breeding for now. Read as much as you can find on breeding and raising fry (start by reading the stickies) - betta fry are harder to raise compared to other fish.

While you're learning - look at youtube videos and learn how they swim when they're in fighting mode (hold their position) and what they're like in breeding mode (swim "s" fashion all over the tank). This will help you determine when your bettas are ready to breed thus avoid either getting hurt.

Most important, you need to set a plan - what are your goals, where are the future fry going (home), etc.

We will be more than happy to guide you through. But you need to know the basics so you'll know what we're talking about.

Looking forward to hearing more of your breeding adventures.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

I agree with indjo, getting the bettas to breed is the easy part, keeping the fry alive is much harder.
Welcome to the forum, I hope to hear a lot more about your betta adventures.


----------



## Junglist (Feb 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Yeah they are right and It also take alot of time and care during there fry stage and you need to be financially stable.. So if your still in school, now is not the time to breed your betta


----------



## bettagirl96 (Sep 12, 2012)

have betta make bubble nest, when female is full of eggs are they are looking at each other (because they wanna make babies) also make sure the female stripes on her fins are in the right position the breeding one not the stress one (and my feral is workin one a nest and so is my male) 

home life- keep one (maybe) give the rest to friends and any left over give to pet store if they will take them if not well then I will keep them


fry-feed them live micro worms,seprate them when they get bigger so they don't fight


----------



## bettagirl96 (Sep 12, 2012)

oh also take female out after the eggs are layed because she will eat them (horrified face)


----------



## bettagirl96 (Sep 12, 2012)

oh and females can make bubble nests


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes some exceptional females may make bubble nests but that IMO is not a sign that she will breed. Further, the male may not want her nest and sees it as "competition". 

When you put 2 tanks together (male and female) both MUST swim in "S" fashion wriggling all over the tank. Keep them isolated and feed them live or frozen foods for about 2 weeks.

While your breeding pair are being conditioned, set up you breeding tank. I advise using 10g or bigger. Put in some cave like objects or if you have lots of plants, cram them in one half/corner. These "hideouts" are for the female, in case the male turns out to be vicious. At the opposite half of the tank you could either place half of a styrofoam cup, use bubble wrap, big leaves (dry oak leaves), or simply place a dark object on the tank - this is where your pair will nest and spawn. Let everything age while your pair is being conditioned..... don't forget heaters set to 80 - 82F because your area should be getting colder soon.

Once pairs are conditioned, tank aged and everything is ready; put you male in the breeding tank. Since this is your first time, I suggest you place the female in a jar floating inside the tank (a lamp chimney is better because both can sense each other). Leave them for 2-3 days. IF both are still wriggling/flirting, release the female and let nature take it's course. Try not to disturb them. The female might get beaten up .... this is why conditioning her is important.

Most male bettas will not eat during spawning and fry raising. Thus most breeders do not feed him. It's up to you to choose method.

Take female out once embracing is completed. This process may take hours to a full day. When they're done, the male usually chases the female away and she will stay at the opposite end of the tank. If she still returns to the nest, probably means that she was only patrolling, searching for scattered eggs.

Good luck, keep us posted.

ps. try to type slowly .... to avoid miss understanding due to miss typing.


----------



## chungnguyen (Sep 9, 2012)

My way usually put in tank 1/4 tetracyclin 500mg. It make male have more bubble nest. Add to prevent mycosis.

good luck


----------

